# New to this website



## simpiano (Oct 14, 2013)

We have been preparing for a while now. However, we have a prepper friend who insists that canned goods are simply worthless after their expiration dates. I have read and heard that canned goods stored in a cool, dark and stable place will have very long shelf lives. 

Any thoughts from your personal experience?

THANKS!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There are lots of recent posts in the forum about canned goods shelf lives. Do a quick search.

There was also a recent article on a news site about this same topic.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Missouri.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome! :wave:

Just my 2 cents, but if the ends aren't bulging, it's not rusting/leaking, & smells okay, _I'd_ prolly still eat it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

First off, welcome board.

As fer experation dates, canned goods be fine long after that time. Manufacturers put them on there ta cover there backside. After that date, the product could change in taste, texture er such, but still be fine ta eat. Many canned goods been tested decades after they was made an found ta be just fine. Like was said, ifin it be bulgin, toss it. Ifin it don't smell like what it were supposed ta be, toss it.

I use canned goods as part a my shorter term storage lots. Nice thin bout canned goods, they come with juice an saves havin ta use more water when it might not be readily availabe. Some folk just don't wanna beleive anythin can be good after a certain period a time er that yall shouldn't can this er that. Be there choice. Like anythin else, yall gotta decide what risks yall willin ta take. Canned goods be a perty safe bet.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Like the others said, as long as the integrity of the can is intact, the contents won't hurt you. They will maintain their calories, at most you're vitamin & nutrient content may decrease a bit. 

I'm a firm believer in the old saying "those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still". Give the guy the info, if he still insists on throwing out expired food, tell him to give you a call before he does. :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a few links.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/sell-date-news-21502/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/expired-pancake-mix-21432/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/about-those-expiration-dates-canned-food-8056/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/most-everything-i-eat-past-its-expiration-9775/


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the site...as to the comments from your friend...he needs to get educated....as mentoned above....those of us in the know have debated this more than once and the empirical evidence is overwhelming.....we are RIGHT....have fun on the site.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum . I also will keep cans past the date if they are intact. I do try and stock what I eat and rotate through my preps so that doesnt become an issue though. Can of cambells and cook up a half a cup of rice. Mmmmm.


----------



## simpiano (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for this great information. I will check out the links listed for my review. God bless.


----------

